# Nun hat es ihn doch noch gefasst



## GinevraD

Nun hat es ihn doch noch gefaßt...
Ahora lo habían ?? a él después de todo.??

El contexto es que el escritor vio el cuerpo de su viejo general que había sido
un gran luchador.


----------



## Sowka

Hola GinevraD 

¿Podrías dar un poco más (máximo 4 oraciones) de contexto? No comprendo la oración aislada. ¡Gracias!


----------



## Peterdg

Sin más contexto: "al fin y al cabo lo han pillado".

Pero, coincido con Sowka: necesitamos más contexto para poder dar una traducción más acertada.


----------



## Sowka

Peterdg said:


> "al fin y al cabo lo han pillado"


Sí, es posible. La formulación habitual es: "Nun hat es ihn doch noch* erwischt*!" (Yo no diría "gefasst"; podría ser una variante regional).


----------



## GinevraD

Más de eso:
"Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde wurde ich von zwei Soldaten nach
dem Verbandplatz zurückgetragen, der an einer Straßenkreuzung eingerichtet war. 

Auf dem Bürgersteig lag neben mehreren anderen Toten auch ein toter General. 
Mit seinem Generalsmantel zugedeckt. Es legte sich mir schwer auf die Seele: 
Nun hatt es ihn doch noch gefaßt..."


----------



## Peterdg

¿De qué murió el general? (¿y los demás?).

Todo se reduce a la pregunta ¿a qué hace referencia el "es" en "Nun hatt *es* ihn doch noch gefaßt..."?

Podría ser una enfermedad, una batalla, una conspiración, o no sé qué más. Eso depende del resto del contexto.


----------



## GinevraD

una batalla. Se trata de la Primera Guerra Mundial y la batalla del ejército belga contra
los alemanes (cuerpo a cuerpo, no en las trincheras)


----------



## Peterdg

Entonces el "es" podría referirse a, por ejemplo, "la violencia/crueldad de la guerra" o algo por el estilo y el sentido de la frase en cuestión podría ser:

"al fin y al cabo la crueldad de la guerra lo ha atrapado y matado"


----------



## GinevraD

Sí, gracias, son frases que no se pueden traducir literalmente.


----------



## Tonerl

_*im Krieg fallen: *_
_*(z,B. erwischt - tödlich verwundet werden von einer Granate)*_
_*caer en la guerra *_

_*zwei Soldaten hat es erwischt (sie sind tödlich verwundet worden)
dos soldados cayeron en la guerra 

Saludos*_


----------



## GinevraD

Tonerl said:


> zwei Soldaten hat es erwischt (sie sind tödlich verwundet worden)
> dos soldados cayeron en la guerra



Pero creo que en español se necesita "dos soldados cayeron heridos de muerte"
O no? porque 'cayeron' sólo puede ser ambiguo


----------



## kunvla

> Nach einer weiteren halben Stunde wurde ich von zwei Jägern nach dem Verbandsplatz zurückgetragen, der an einer Straßenkreuzung eingerichtet war. Auf dem Bürgersteig lag neben mehreren anderen Toten ein toter General, mit seinem Generalsmantel zugedeckt. Es legte sich mir schwer auf die Seele: „Nun hat es ihn doch noch gefaßt!"
> 
> Ulrich Haacke, _Die deutsche Geschichte in Berichten, Anekdoten und Briefen der Mitlebenden: Ein erzählendes Quellenbuch für deutsche Schule_. Quelle & Meyer, 1943


En ese texto significa más o menos que al fin y al cabo la muerte lo ha pillado, lo ha encontrado, lo ha alcanzado.

Saludos,


----------



## GinevraD

@kunvla - si tiene sentido, gracias.


----------

